# iMac G5 et condensateurs HS



## Laurent_h (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de me rendre compte aujourd'hui que mon numéro de série est dans la fourchette concernée par le programme  d'extension de garantie des iMac G5 pour des problèmes de carte video et alimentation.

Je l'ai acheté en fevrier 2005 et je n'ai pour l'instant aucun problème.

J'aurais voulu un feedback des utilisateurs MacG sur qui est dans la 'liste noire' et si il a des symptomes ou non, ou encore si vous avez déjà fait changer des pièces.

Voila, merci


Laurent


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

je suis concern&#233; malheureusement par les condos qui fuient,
voil&#224; ce que &#231;e donne (CF la substance orange qui sort):

Voir la pièce jointe 6913


Pour info &#231;a fait un mois que j'attends mon iMac, il parait qu'Apple a du mal a fournir les cartes...

PS: dans le sondage il manque l'option 'mon iMac est concern&#233; et j'attends de la r&#233;cup&#233;rer'


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Novembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Pour info &#231;a fait un mois que j'attends mon iMac, il parait qu'Apple a du mal a fournir les cartes...'



Tu as un applecare ou pas ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (4 Novembre 2005)

Pas besoin d'Apple care et heureusement !!

mon iMac a moins d'un an, et ceci est reconnu par Apple comme un défaut de fabrication qui est repris hors garantie.:mouais:

j'ai déposé mon iMac debut octobre, je l'attends toujours.


----------



## yoffy (4 Novembre 2005)

Première génération . Changement de l'alimentation .


----------



## A312 (4 Novembre 2005)

Mon imac a été  réparé en 8 jours  SATI La Rochelle  mon revendeur préféré,  a noter  que la garantie est étendue de 3 ans dans ce cas pour la carte mére uniquemnent.


Bertrand


----------



## kathy h (4 Novembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'Apple care et heureusement !!
> 
> mon iMac a moins d'un an, et ceci est reconnu par Apple comme un défaut de fabrication qui est repris hors garantie.:mouais:
> 
> j'ai déposé mon iMac debut octobre, je l'attends toujours.



Le mien est resté en réparation presque 3 semaines, mais il faut dire que c'est tombé durant la période du 14 juillet .
et pour info le numéro  série de ma nouvelle carte mère est aussi dans la liste des cartes à problèmes ( en fait ma carte mère a été remplacée par une carte mère de la mauvaise série )  mais de cela j'en ai déjà parlé longuement ici et sur macbidouille et je ne vais pas relancer le débat. Il paraît qu'il s'agirait, fait, dans ce cas de carte mère modifiée.. 

Enfin depuis juillet tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je croise les doigts pour que cette nouvelle Carte mère ne tombe pas en rade non plus


----------



## Laurent_h (11 Novembre 2005)

Alors Alors, 

Selon le sondage, il n'y aurait que 12 possesseurs de iMac G5 sur les forums de MacG ?:hein: 
Je ne peux pas m'y résoudre...
Allez quoi, une petite réponse au sondage si vous etes possesseur de cette fabuleuse machine.
Cette stat me semble pourtant importante (elle permet de voir par exemple si ces forums concentrent les utilisateurs à problèmes ou bien un panel plus large de la communauté Mac.)

Merci encore de votre participation 


Laurent


----------



## jv_zeffeur (13 Novembre 2005)

J'ai également un problème de condensateurs, cf mon topic : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3491549#post3491549


----------



## Pse (18 Novembre 2005)

Mon iMac est concerné mais jamais vu aucun problème.
Avant que la garantie ne s'achève (je l'avait acheté la première semaine de janvier) j'ai décidé de le faire réparer.
Sur Grenoble, c'est VPC : déposé le lundi, récupéré le lundi suivant : aucun problème.
Je pense que même si le problème n'apparaît pas, il vaut mieux faire cette réparation gratuite. Dans le temps, on ne sait pas ce qui peut arriver avec ces condo.


----------



## jaguymac (20 Novembre 2005)

Et voilà c'est mon tour ; mon Imac d'octobre 2004 va avoir droit à une nouvelle carte mère. J'ai eu un problème d'affichage suivi d'un kernel. Je l'ai donc ouvert et j'ai un condo qui fuit et plusieurs de gonflés.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2005)

Pse a dit:
			
		

> Sur Grenoble, c'est VPC : déposé le lundi, récupéré le lundi suivant : aucun problème.
> Je pense que même si le problème n'apparaît pas, il vaut mieux faire cette réparation gratuite.



Toute les machines ne sont pas concerné par le problème, de plus un centre de maintenance ne fera l'intervention qui si la machine présente un problème sinon le centre de maintenance risque de ce faire facturé l'intervention par Apple


----------



## jaguymac (25 Novembre 2005)

Carte mère changé aujourd'hui. Réparé en 6 jours


----------



## kathy h (25 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Toute les machines ne sont pas concerné par le problème, de plus un centre de maintenance ne fera l'intervention qui si la machine présente un problème sinon le centre de maintenance risque de ce faire facturé l'intervention par Apple



oui moi aussi je suis étonnée qu'on lui ai changé sa carte mère alors même qu' il n'avait aucun problème ni symptome, d'autant plus que la garantie contractuelle d'un an a été étendue  à 2 ans  pour ce problème spécifique des cartes mère,  donc même si il arrivait à la fin de la garantie de un an il avait encore un an supplémentaire.

Apple ne fait pas de préventif ,


----------



## Mille Sabords (4 Décembre 2005)

ça y est
j'ai récupéré mon iMac après changement de carte mère et d'écran (problème de luminosité)
il fait même moins de bruit de rasoir qu'avant mais c'était pas dur

je réalise combien c'est vraiment une bonne machine idéale pour un particulier

merci à celui qui a réparé machine, il se reconnaitra


----------



## Laurent_h (4 Décembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> ça y est
> j'ai récupéré mon iMac après changement de carte mère et d'écran (problème de luminosité)
> il fait même moins de bruit de rasoir qu'avant mais c'était pas dur
> 
> ...



Et la signature alors ... elle est encore valable ?


----------



## macmaniaque (16 Janvier 2006)

et bien moi le mien il est concerné par le problème, mais aussi par un autre problème: il est parti depuis début octobre 2005 et n'est toujours pas revenu!!! on est mi-janvier!!!!!!!  

Je vais vraiment finir par devenir un R-switcher (Reverse-switch... si vous voyer ce que je veux dire! ) si ça continu...

Y'en a marre des délais chez Apple!


----------



## Laurent_h (17 Janvier 2006)

macmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi le mien il est concerné par le problème, mais aussi par un autre problème: il est parti depuis début octobre 2005 et n'est toujours pas revenu!!! on est mi-janvier!!!!!!!
> 
> Je vais vraiment finir par devenir un R-switcher (Reverse-switch... si vous voyer ce que je veux dire! ) si ça continu...
> 
> Y'en a marre des délais chez Apple!



Tu vas finir par recevoir un MacIntel 
As-tu appelé AppleCare pour les booster un peu ?


----------



## macmaniaque (17 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas appeler AppleCare, mais j'ai été voir le revendeur à qui j'ai confié mon Mac, et il les a appeler et attention tenez vous bien... entre Noël et le 31, le revendeur a appeler, on lui a répondu que la nouvelle carte mère était commander! et qu'il faudra 2 semaines en tout avant que le Mac reviennent chez le revendeurs MAIS Apple à 2 semaines de vacances début janvier... ce qui leurs laisse 4 semaines pour changer la carte mère... parce que faut me la faire à moi, ils sont peut -être en vacances pendant 2 semaines début janvier, mais ils ne sont pas que 2 a réparer des Macs non plus!!! 

Pensez vous que je peut demander une compensation??? pour la durée... lol ça me fait bien marrer!

En plus il change la carte mère, j'ai donc envoyer la facture de mon Mac avec, mais j'ai rajouté depuis l'achat une carte Airport... j'èspère qu'elle sera dedans quand mon Mac va revenir... enfin s'il reviendra un jour!?!?


----------



## macphil (30 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai commence a avoir des problemes de condensateurs HS 1an et 2 semaines apres l'achat donc peu de temps apres la fin de la garantie ( a croire que c'etait programme).
Quand j'ai commence a avoir des soucis pour faire demarrer la bete, j'ai d'abord pense que ca provenait du systeme. C'est en lisant attentivement certains sujets de ce forum, que je me suis dis que ca pouvait etre du aux condensateurs HS. J'ai ouvert donc mon Imac et bingo, un des condensateurs fuit.
J'ai donc ammene mon Imac samedi dernier chez CLG avenue Parmentier à Paris. J'ai explique tout ca au technicien et j'etais surpris qu'il ne soit pas au courant de la prolongation de la garantie pour les condensateurs HS. 
Efin voila, j'ai repondu au sondage meme si ma machine n'est pas encore reparee.


----------



## Pipstal (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord je précise que je suis inscrite depuis seulement quelques minutes, et ceci est mon premier message, alors pardonnez mes éventuelles bévues. Le numéro de série de mon iMac G5 est effectivement dans la fourchette de ceux qui posent problème. Je viens de lire ce qu'on en dit dans le site Apple, apparemment il faut vraiment que ça ne marche plus du tout (alim ou vidéo) pour avoir l'extension de la garantie. Mon mac n'a jamais été jusque là, mais depuis que je l'ai acheté (fevrier ou mars 2005), je le soupçonne de déconner : il se met régulièrement à mouliner bruyamment (ventilateur ?), en se bloquant éventuellement sur la montre. D'une manière générale il me paraît lent et bruyant par rapport à mon petit iBook G4.
Je ne sais pas trop où me situer dans le sondage : dois-je me considérer comme concernée mais sans problème ? D'autres sont-ils dans le doute comme moi ?


----------



## stephv (4 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous 

je suis nouveau et j'ai un G5 qui ne rentre pas dans la fourchette 
des N° de série , qui a un problème de condensateur .

mais il a les même symptômes que ceux décrit plus haut , j'ai donc démonter et un condensateur est bien gonflé , il n'est plus sous garantie APPLE CARE et il a donc plus de 3 ans et demi .

je pense donc changer le condensateur moi même cela est-il envisageable ?
car je fait régulièrement de la soudure pour des petits module électronique .

A+ stephv .


----------



## Laurent_h (9 Novembre 2009)

stephv a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> je suis nouveau et j'ai un G5 qui ne rentre pas dans la fourchette
> des N° de série , qui a un problème de condensateur .
> ...



Salut,

Je pense que tu peux tenter le coup si tu sais bien souder proprement et que tu remets _*exactement*_ le même condo.
Pour l'avoir ouvert plusieurs fois pour changer RAM et DD, il y a vraiment de la place dans ce superbe modèle  ; donc c'est jouable
Un tuto photo si tu entreprend l'expérience (oui, on peut parler d'expérience :rateau serait intéressant, pour l'exploit


----------



## stephv (11 Novembre 2009)

Salut 

j'ai dessoudé mon condensateur et remplacé , je suis désoler mais je n'ai pas pris de photo , car j'ai tenté juste après mon message précèdent . cela se fait sans problème , il faut juste se procurer un fer puissant car avec un 40W ça ne chauffe pas assez .
j'ai donc sortie l'artillerie lourde 100W .

je n'ai plus d'écrans noir mais a chaque vidéo les ventilo s'affolent et même avec un reset sur la carte mère rien ne change . 

au redémarrage il peine et je suis obliger de faire plusieurs tentative pour qu'il se rallume normalement !
un problème entre la carte mère et l'alimentation si j'ai bien compris les différents poste .

stephv .


----------



## stephv (11 Novembre 2009)

Slt

en fait je viens de faire une intervention dans "préférence système" 
sur "économie d'énergie"-"option"-"performance de processeur" sur "réduite" 
de ce fait mes ventilo ne s'affole plus a la lecture d'une vidéo .

stephv .


----------



## Pilou2 (14 Mars 2010)

Extrêmement déçu par la qualité d'Apple...

Mon Imac G5 a lâché il y a 15 jours. En l'ouvrant chez un revendeur nous avons trouvé de nombreux condensateurs explosés sur la carte mère. Pourtant le n° de série de mon Imac G5 n'est pas dans la fourchette du programme de remplacement (qui de toute façon est clos depuis décembre 2008).

Je vais quand même essayer de négocier avec Apple, mais l'Apple Care m'a dit au téléphone qu'il y avait peu de chances.

On n'achète pas des ordinateurs Apple, plus chers que le concurrence, pour faire du soudage chez soi le week-end !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (14 Mars 2010)

Oui tu as raison Pilou 2.
Il a quelle âge ton Imac ?

Le mien des fois fait des lignes de toute les couleurs ...


----------



## artaud (10 Mai 2010)

A propos des condensateurs
On vient de me les changer Et l'on m'a facturé 8 heures de boulot. Pensez-vous que ces travaux de soudure réclament autant de temps ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mai 2010)

les carte mères d'iMac ont plusieurs couches de plastique donc je pense que oui.

Et suivant le nombre changés aussi.


----------



## artaud (10 Mai 2010)

OK, merci


----------

